# got a couple new ones



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

got a couple new ones

savage 11 in 308 and a new AR15


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, one empty space left for the shotty.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

that requires more money though LOL


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What's the plan for the .308? Never owned one but shot a few of them. With the right loads, they can be as good as anything.

I shot this one in March and couldn't miss, but we were only shooting 200 yards. Ammo was military long-range headstamp with 175-grain bullets. The gun is guaranteed .5 MOA. This one sports a Leupold Mark 6 mil dot reticle.

I'm hoping to shoot it some more. A nice change of pace from the .06 and .300 Win Mag.

Here's the link: http://www.mcreesprecision.net/


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

was planning on this http://mdttac.com but that depends on if we get any crops in this year


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice black guns

i love evil black

but whats up with no info on the AR?

Glen, thats a sweet looking rig


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

CMMG upgraded gas block and buttstock magpul mbus sights 20 inch stainless bull barrel


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

A wall of fun


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like plenty of fun to be had with those 2 rifles. I see you have plenty of magazines loaded and ready. How much did you pick up the AR for? My boss has been looking for an AR like that.


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

christopher said:


> was planning on this http://mdttac.com but that depends on if we get any crops in this year


That is interesting. Carrying it in cold weather might get annoying, but other than that, looks very good.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

base AR was around $1000 before tax then I upgraded the gas block butt stock and added the mbus sights and bought the 10 pmags and the promag mag


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------

